# January 2010 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Well here we are. It's 2010 already !! I hope you all had a wonderful year 2009, but here's wishing you and your loved ones even more wonders, better health, more fun and joy in the coming year. 

As to your Havs, I just know they bring you a lot of joy and fun - notwithstanding those pesky pee accidents, or shredded toilet paper! 

THIS MONTH'S PHOTO CHALLENGE IS -----

A year in the life of your Havanese!​
Look over the pictures you've taken this past year. Pick out your favorites and make a collage of them. Click on this link if you would like one way of creating a mosaic of pictures - http://bighugelabs.com/mosaic.php 
Follow their easy instructions or ask here for help.

We did this challenge way back in April 2008 and it was a huge success. 
Check the thread out http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3829&highlight=mosaic and be inspired!

Mosaic Maker is just one way you can create a collage of images, so don't limit yourself to their way. See what you can create using your own photo software, or other sites on the web.

Remember the circumstances of some of your photos and tell us about them. Did you Havanese learn new things? Did he/she get a new hair cut, meet new fur friends or travel? Tell us!


HAV FUN !!!​
Please remember to try to keep things on track by sticking to this topic. Post only in regards to the subject. Thank you! *​


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, I'm cheating here, as I have so much going on here at home with my mom (I would say that "I" am very challenged..LOL!)

I made these last year..

Sophie









Gabriel


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wonderful Diane! This is going to make me cry as I sort through photos and remember events. I'm such a baby that way.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, as everyone knows, Milo and I have had our tough moments this year with his adventurous spirit and need to roam. He's met some wonderful people and seen some beautiful homes in the process but he also was incarcerated in puppy prison in November.

With the grace of God we've managed to make it through 2009 together. So here's the story.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful photos, ladies! Geri, a digital scrapbook layout is a great idea to showcase pictures and tell a story. I'm so glad you shared that! Poor, poor Milo. lol 

Look at your little ones, Diane. Time flies!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comet made from a year in photos :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great job guys!!!
Sally, that's insane!! Did you do it?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Geri, love Milo's story and scrapbook page!

Sally, how on earth did you do THAT?! Very impressive!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, Sally..How'd you do that????


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

This is a great idea and I had so much fun making my collage. (The only challenge was trying to decide which pictures).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:redface: I belong to a "365 photo" group and Comet was my subject for 2009. 
I made that (with help) of all 365 photos.
Oliver was my subject for once a week shot for 2009----I just can't decide which photos for my Oliver collage.
Great collages everyone!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, Sharlene, those are great! You could always make a collage of EACH of the pups, right? 

Sally, that's beautiful ! I wish I could see it enlarged and up close.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love all the changes we see......

Smarty


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Galen, the first photo is not so good of her family the night I picked them up at the puppy mill with Smarty........


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Friends.............


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

This is a great thread! :tea:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gavin just saw this thread and said he could take much better photos of our pups if he had a better camera. He has the Nikon D200 but wants the D700. :fish:

He's going to make a collage though, poor baby will have to suffer with his D200 for a while longer!hoto:

I LOVE these collages, they're really great!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Gavin just saw this thread and said he could take much better photos of our pups if he had a better camera. He has the Nikon D200 but wants the D700. :fish:
> 
> He's going to make a collage though, poor baby will have to suffer with his D200 for a while longer!hoto:
> 
> I LOVE these collages, they're really great!!!


Ann you keep the D200 and he can get the D700! Think about all the great pictures you BOTH will get! :bolt:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

​Oliver and Comet together!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, that top right corner picture of Comet is stinking adorable!! I want to squish him! 

Jerome, it is impossible to get a bad picture of your boys. They are so very handsome. I just LOVE seeing their pictures. I could look at them all day!! Merci! 

Sandi, those are great mosaics of your girls!! They are just beautiful. 

I cant' say it enough - some of you might be ready to kick me out because I'm going to mention it again - but if you click on the picture in the person's post, sometimes (not always), you will then be lead to a page where you could then AGAIN click on the photo and then you can click once more to get an enlarged version of it. In most cases, you will see so much more than what you get in the post. In Sally's case, for instance, you can really see each photo so much better.  

There should be a sticky somewhere about that!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

But Sally, then I'd have to learn how to use the camera!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This will be another of my favorite threads, seeing the changes in all the fur babies in their collages is wonderful.

I wish I could click on Sally’s to see how that all goes together.

Ann, Gavin makes such wonderful photos I think he deserves a new camera if he wants one. Make sure he knows I said this so I will get some more great shots at the next playdate.

Marg, sometimes clicking on a photo works for me some times not……..

Keep them coming I’m loving this.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay these ones are usually too difficult for me but I found a quick cheat  

Here are my loves in 2009 together!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's my attempt, hope it worked!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> But Sally, then I'd have to learn how to use the camera!


*Think of all the great photos you can take!* 
PS-I like your collage


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's my second of both boys.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:love them:clap2::clap2:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I only have done my two wine girls, I will have to look through picture and see about doing some of our other dogs too,

Merlot's first six months of life 









And Shiraz's first six months of life


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow your guy's pic's look all so good..... I can't wait to participate next year..Maybe i'll do one on lil Cooper even though he's not an Havanese..


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love your heart collage, Amanda, but those pictures are too teeny tiny!  

I agree, Sandi, sometimes you can click on a photo, sometimes not. I always run my mouse over it to see if I can. 

Ann, that's too cute. I really love that picture of your DD and Gracie. Great photos, Geri and Heather! Heather, your 'wine girls' are turning out beautifully!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow...wonderful pics everyone.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

This was fun! thanks for that link. I've very little experience with photo tools so this was really interesting. Will have to think how else I can use it. Here is my first (and very rough) collage, ever.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laura, that's a great collage! Isn't it fun? I will have to get to doing a few of my own. Life has been busy lately!


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

*Meet Sachi*

This is Versace doing his puppy bit In Australia with Lindsay Bolden.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

*Meet Trinity*

Trinity was an absolute stunner.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

*Our Princesses*

Meet Silly and Dilly

Silly is the mum of Trinity and Dilly is the mum of Versace (aka Sachi)


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

We have only had Ruby for 5 months, but it was fun to look back at all my pictures and see how much she has changed already!

She has discovered how much fun she can have with a roll of toilet paper, dressed up as a monkey for Halloween, graduated from puppy class, learned that she LOVES snow (we live in Texas but spent Christmas in Chicago - she couldn't get enough of being outside and just laying in the snow!), and has been a wonderful little addition to our family.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Allison, what a beautiful collection of photos of sweet Ruby! She's beautiful and looks like an absolute charmer. 

Silly, Versace, Trinity and Dilly are adorable! If you have a look at the first post in this thread, you can find a link to one of the many sites on the Internet where you can create a mosaic/collage/collection of several photos of your Havs taken in the past year. That's what this month's photo challenge is and it's just so much fun to see the many photos all together and hear about their stories. Give it a try and show us what you come up with!


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool Will do because I havent gotta clue how to do it lol
and thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's Kodi's! he's another one without a year's worth of photos 'cause he's only 8 months old, and only 6 of those with us. But every moment has been a joy and I'd like to share these moments with you...

Unfortunately, I can't figure out how to upload or link to Flickr, so I can only post the small 800x800 file!  If you want to see it bigger, it's at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4263070947/


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kodi is just beautiful ! I love that one of him in the deep snow. lol 

Karen, if you click the photo in your post, it brings you to a 'gallery' of sorts, then click it again and once more to enlarge it. I saw it enlarged and it's so much nicer to see details.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

What a year! We adopted Cooper and we haven't stopped laughing yet. As most of the pictures show, neither has Max or Cooper! Enjoy.


----------



## Gail C. Abbott (Mar 25, 2009)

*My Little Cierra 2009*

Cierra has had a very busy and fun filled 2009. She helps her mom check email's and celebrated her 2nd birthday in February. She loves going to St. Augustine beach and also likes the cooler fall weather in Atlanta. Cierra had a great Christmas and enjoyed opening her presents. It's was great being a Havanese in 2009!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gabriel*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gail, Cierra is such a cutie pie! I especially love the top right corner pic and the one of her with the glasses. I can tell she's had a great year from all the fun places she's been to. Lucky girl ! 

Gabriel is very sweet, Diane! My fave photo is the one of him on the pier/deck ? with his head tilt. He's squishable!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's Seymour....my serious little man...my Perimeter Patroller...who keeps Harley from being a couch potato

View attachment 27429


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

....and Harley....my squishy 18 pound lovebug....who likes to be cradled like a baby...but will drop everything when Seymour calls....he is the Enforcer

View attachment 27430


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

....and finally the boys together. Actually finding separate shots of them was more difficult....I didn't realize how they never really let each other out of their sight for long....

View attachment 27433


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sophie*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the collages!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

me too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't know Oliver Knew Andy Warhol!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how do you make a photo collage?*

So how do you do it?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Pat, I'm in heaven when I see Seymour and Harley! How I wish I could meet you all in person. Harley the lovebug sounds like Ricky, so very squishable and laying in my arms like a baby. 

Sophie is such a sweet little thing. I really like that photo in the middle, Diane! 

Sally, great idea! 

Linda, have a look at the first post in this thread for a link where you can try making your own mosaic. There are other sites that can do it too, or photo software...


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh Pat, I'm in heaven when I see Seymour and Harley! *How I wish I could meet you all in person*. Harley the lovebug sounds like Ricky, so very squishable and laying in my arms like a baby.
> 
> Sophie is such a sweet little thing. I really like that photo in the middle, Diane!
> 
> ...


Marj...why don't you come out to Halifax this September for the National Havanese Specialty....tempting, yes??.....what about if I offer you fresh lobster??????? Think about it...then you could squish the boys to your heart's content :ear:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are my collages ----

Ricky: *"In 2009, Mommy let my hair grow and I didn't mind the grooming one bit. I got a new toy! Daddy told Mommy I was her Christmas present, but she didn't believe him. sigh.... "*

View attachment 27468


Sammy: *"I took care of a tiny, furry kitty and she became my friend. In 2009, I also made new friends when we drove all the way to Mass. for a play date! Even though I discovered critters living under our floor, Mommy didn't think I was right so she ignored me. sigh.... "*

View attachment 27469


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pat, believe me, I am THINKING about going! Not sure if I can work it out, but I'd LOVE to go ! Even w/o lobsters, the visit is tempting. lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I cannot figure out what to link here....let's put it this way....I can't find my picture! I made one and managed to put my picture on FaceBook. Hopefully I can figure it out soon.

I love this sight for putting together lots of pictures! Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter's Year in Pictures 2010*

The excitement started after Christmas 2009 and then I was on auto pilot and lot of adrenaline. Dexter has brought me joy and laughter each day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, this is so cool - and the first entry that I have made in many many months. 
I want to try this weekend to do individual ones of my pups, but here is a collection for 2009 which includes my three fosters this year.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, Dexter is so sweet! Look at that puppy face!

Laurie, it's great to see a photo challenge entry from you! About time, girl.  Love the pictures! There sure have been a lot of Havs in your life this past year. How nice to have pictures and stories to remember them by. Can't wait to see more collages from you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the photo collages!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I just can't say this enough..AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! :ranger:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aren't we cute?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Invitation to belly rubs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I love this thread. The collages are amazing. 

When I resized them, mine appeared too small. How do you upload a larger sized picture or collage?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

tee hee.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

great pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poornima, those are adorable! I love your collages! 

Oliver , you are a cutie patootie!!! *squish* !

Missy, I love those shots of Jasper and Cash. They are beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rikidaisy said:


> So how do you do it?


Linda, There's a link to a site where you can do your collage right online. I guess there are ways of connecting right from some sites (Photobucket, maybe?) to this forum, but I couldn't do it from Flikr, which is the photo hosting site where I have an account. But the other option is just to download the collage onto your own computer after you've made it (easy to do) and then upload it to the forum like you would any other photo.

I love everyone's collages!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

krandall said:


> Linda, There's a link to a site where you can do your collage right online. I guess there are ways of connecting right from some sites (Photobucket, maybe?) to this forum, but I couldn't do it from Flikr, which is the photo hosting site where I have an account. But the other option is just to download the collage onto your own computer after you've made it (easy to do) and then upload it to the forum like you would any other photo.
> 
> I love everyone's collages!!!


When making a collage using Flickr you also need to link your Flickr account with the Bighugelabs and then create it with any of your photos
http://bighugelabs.com/


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh Missy....I love the picture of Jasper and Cash gazing up at the Christmas tree. Of course, the sweater tug is pretty dang cute as well....


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Not quite a photo collage..more of a video montage - how's this?

http://animoto.com/play/AflzzzRtPu12kZgesnhhbA?autostart=true


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

*My Sweet Boy!*


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> When making a collage using Flickr you also need to link your Flickr account with the Bighugelabs and then create it with any of your photos
> http://bighugelabs.com/


I did that, but when I tried to connect the file to this forum from Flickr after that, I got an error message. (invalid file type or something like that... can't remember anymore)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Not quite a photo collage..more of a video montage - how's this?
> 
> http://animoto.com/play/AflzzzRtPu12kZgesnhhbA?autostart=true


VERY cute!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mary, I love your scrapbook collage of Brody! What a handsome boy. I clicked on it a few times to enlarge it and can see them very well. I really like the picture of him running in the grass. How old is Brody now?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> VERY cute!!!


couldn't resist a little AC/DC with my little guy.



These collages are all so endearing - what personalities and faces on all our dogs!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Marj,

Brody was 2 in September - I just wish he would love kitties the way your sweet boys do!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Travels with Brody 2009*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, for some reason, I can't click on your last collage of photos, Mary.  
Pics are teeny tiny.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Darn, Marj, I tried something different - thought it would be bigger, not teeny! HMMMMM. . .back to the drawing board.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Travels with Brody 2009-Redux*



































OK it's not really a collage, but at least you can see them!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

*LILY'S FIRST YEAR, SO FAR.*

Here's Lily from just after she was born on April 10, 2009.
This is such a fun project-I love seeing all of your pictures!!!!
P.S. Click on it to expand.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Not quite a photo collage..more of a video montage - how's this?
> 
> http://animoto.com/play/AflzzzRtPu12kZgesnhhbA?autostart=true


Thats a Riot! I love it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mary, those are great! You really do love to travel with Brody, don't you? Lucky dog.  

Meghan, how very cute! Lily's had a busy time these past 9 months. I love the middle picture of her with the rubber chicken! lol


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> Not quite a photo collage..more of a video montage - how's this?
> 
> http://animoto.com/play/AflzzzRtPu12kZgesnhhbA?autostart=true


I loved it, very cute, great music.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Meghan I love it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sandi, I loved it! Loved the music too!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Meghan you got some great shots! What personality in your collage!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys! I received a camera for Christmas so I'm putting it to good use. It's sure fun to have these photo assignments:wave:


----------

